# Hub Shanty anchoring (best technique)



## Mitten Maniacs (Dec 16, 2016)

I was out with the wife a few weekends ago and a gust of wind popped in a side on the shanty. Needless to say she hasn't been too excited to get back out there. I usually set two anchors off the sides that are facing the wind. This saves me some time from anchoring the whole thing down. The only problem is when those random gusts from another direction happen, the shanty pops in. 

So here's the question: should I just stop being lazy and anchor all of the sides down or is there some other way people have found to secure it to the ice in a quicker manner. And what is the highest wind speed has someone stayed out in a hub. Just curious how far I can push it without making a $300 kite.

Also, I bought an ice anchor drill adapter and it doesn't work worth a s*#!. Unless your anchor is completely centered the thing wobbles all over the place. HT T handle ice anchors are the ones that i found work the best for hand drilling. https://www.amazon.com/HT-TA-1-Anch...866&sr=8-1-fkmr3&keywords=t+handle+ice+anchor


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

My wife's cousin used a impact drill with lag bolts before. 

I have a large eskimo hub and their anchors are pretty quick to drive by hand, but it's still tough and time consuming.

Here's another trick... if you have a sled with some gear you can use a carabiner on the end of your guy line and attach it to a point on your sled. 

And another one... do the same thing with your auger, either laying it down or drill it into the ice partially. 

I was thinking one day while sitting in the shanty an internal support beam would work well so you didn't have to anchor the walls with guy lines. But then you have something cluttering up the interior and probably in a way that makes it difficult to fish around.


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

I use cam style load tie down straps. (Like the kind youd use to tie stuff down in a truck or trailer.) And use a drill to drill the anchors in.


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup like turd said the cam style tie downs are quick and work great,, Harbor freight you cant go wrong. I keep 3 in my bag usually only need one but theres been days the winds swirl collapsing two sides. I also picked up a cordless 18 volt that works good setting the anchors,, 14 bucks with a coupon also at Harbor freight.


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Eskimo ice anchors are the best ones made IMO. In the wind I anchor all 4 corners then pop out and attach the guide lines to corners were the wind is coming from. Haven't had any issues since.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Setting the corners first only makes sense, I would never set any tent without first anchoring the corners seen too many tent kites, then you can pop the sides from inside instead stepping allover the tent walls and I haven't seen a rule that your fishing partner can't pop the sides while you anchor, time cut in half, also may be a good idea to use a bright web guyline on the roof panel so not to have to reach so far and on a side panel next to the door to make it easy to find


----------



## Mitten Maniacs (Dec 16, 2016)

Lately I have been doing the pop out from the inside approach with one side anchored. I use orange cinch straps for all the sides. I dont trust the plastic anti slip piece. 

Does anyone drill and clamp down the inside corners. My clam has the buckle clips for the inside anchors. I have never used these to secure it down.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

My buddy uses a cordless drill to pre drill holes. Then he drives in long screws

He has it down to a science. That thing is anchored down fast & he has one of those giant ones.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

I will give you tip on best anchors. They are hollow aluminum with teeth around the circumference on the bottom and threads on the side. The are about 3/4 inch wide, but again, hollow. They Ave a Tbar on one end to screw in. I bought mine at scheels, but don't remember what they are called. 

I have tried many and these are by far the best. I have never used a drill and can set them 1 minute each. Only downside is they plug with ice after you remove them. I always anchor 2 at a time and put the other 2 on heater to thaw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Mitten Maniacs said:


> Lately I have been doing the pop out from the inside approach with one side anchored. I use orange cinch straps for all the sides. I dont trust the plastic anti slip piece.
> 
> Does anyone drill and clamp down the inside corners. My clam has the buckle clips for the inside anchors. I have never used these to secure it down.


Never used them either. I have a clam Bigfoot 3000 xt. Pretty big unit. Most ever used is 3, but most always only do two sides. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

I like the Eskimo anchors as well. I pre drill a hole with the cordless and then put them in by hand. Helps keep the first couple inches of ice from breaking away and weakening you anchor point. Mild winds, I usually use the bungies that secure my gear to the sled. Real bad, I'll add a second rope to the windward side, drill a hole to stand the auger up and tie to it.


----------

